# Do I look crazy?



## DGI (Feb 20, 2013)

Just wondering what you ladies think. I was debating with my wife whether a grown out beard is sexy. I'm not a lady, but I love a good beard.










Do I look crazy? Be honest. I'm trying to not shave right now and your input if on my side will prevent me from having to do so for a while.

Please be on my side.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

The beard doesn't make you look crazy. Now that Glock thangy that you're holding....  LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

My DH has a trimmed goatee. You certainly don't look crazy. :


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't think that you look crazy, though I do prefer slightly less beard than that, given a choice. (My husband has a beard, but it's definitely shorter than what you're sporting...more along the lines of this: http://grind365.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/George-Clooney-Skinny-Beard.jpg ...though my husband does not look like George Clooney. My brother, on the other hand...)


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Not crazy. I like facial hair. Very glad it is coming back in vogue. My husband had a goatee when I met him. I suggested he just go full beard, and he's had one ever since. Easy maintenance. He trims his a bit more, but not for me. Just his preference.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I am not going to comment on facial hair. 

However, you do look crazy with the crazy eyes, and the glock thing (sticker??), GLOCK FORUM?? Really? LOL

Are you participating in No Shave November? My brother did that one year, looked pretty weird when I saw him at Thanksgiving. Haha.


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Nah...you don't look crazy. (I don't really get the sign thingy though?) My husband was telling me about no shave November just today. I don't get out much so I had never heard of it. lol. He refused to let me trim his goatee when I cut his hair today. CrAzInEsS!! That being said he did shave the rest of his face around the goatee. He'll go shaggy but not THAT shaggy I guess. So...throughout November I guess I get to smooch a man wearing a brillo pad on his face. :/


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

JN said:


> So...throughout November I guess I get to smooch a man wearing a brillo pad on his face. :/


LOL.

I guess you could tell him if it's no shave november, it's also no kiss november.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Aw, I think it would be odd to kiss a man without facial hair... Then again, I've only ever kissed one man, so it would be odd anyway, lol.


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

Nope, not crazy. LOVE the Glock sticker, which is a sign of true sanity! 

I am biased about facial hair, though I like it shorter. My husband has a beard. And he definitely hears about it when he cuts it off!..... Or wears it too long. LOL


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Jennifer,
you could always say, "No shave November? Two can play that game!"


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Not crazy  But a more trimmed appearance is what makes a beard attractive. Hub's has had a mustache the whole time we have been together. He tried for me once to grow a beard...I shaved it off...THAT was crazy 
Tam


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Nope, not crazy. Love the sticker also!
We are gun crazy down here in TX.
The Duckmen are making full beards popular, does that have anything to do with why you want a beard?


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Nope, not crazy ! I don't mind a beard and so having a gun loving Duckman type hubby , my hubby is getting fuzzy


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

The beard does not make you look crazy. My husband has had one for years and his is way longer than yours.


----------



## DGI (Feb 20, 2013)

swgoats said:


> Not crazy. I like facial hair. Very glad it is coming back in vogue. My husband had a goatee when I met him. I suggested he just go full beard, and he's had one ever since. Easy maintenance. He trims his a bit more, but not for me. Just his preference.


Me too. I hate shaving and being kempt, so any fashion that makes that easier on me is appreciated!



fmg said:


> LOL.
> 
> I guess you could tell him if it's no shave november, it's also no kiss november.


I get that. I roll over to say goodnight and get my kiss and she's all "I told you to trim that. Good night.".

I then go to bed without kisses.



swgoats said:


> Aw, I think it would be odd to kiss a man without facial hair... Then again, I've only ever kissed one man, so it would be odd anyway, lol.


I do too. LOL.



Golden Delta Alpines said:


> Nope, not crazy. Love the sticker also!
> We are gun crazy down here in TX.
> The Duckmen are making full beards popular, does that have anything to do with why you want a beard?


That we are! It's a big part of our Thanksgiving. Everyone brings guns and we shoot stuff.



goatkid said:


> The beard does not make you look crazy. My husband has had one for years and his is way longer than yours.


I envy him. My wife said if it gets any longer she won't touch me. I'm trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## couto_123 (Jul 16, 2010)

Love Beards, the sticker sure ain't bad either. lolol Grandson was telling me about no shave Nov. his job makes him shave.


----------



## DGI (Feb 20, 2013)

I know people that take part in it. I do it more as a product of laziness than anything else.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, you look crazy.....


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Well, happy wife happy life. If she says trim it, then I guess you'll have to.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

And Linds agrees with a clean cut look to the face around the beard, just trim around it a bit...makes you both happy


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I always like facial hair on a guy, so no, I don't think you look crazy.


----------



## MG_loves_Toggs (Sep 9, 2013)

I think we dairy goat people might be a little more accepting of beards than your average person, considering we are used to them on goats!!


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes you look crazy!


----------

